# Einstein with his friends and ball



## Reble (Apr 21, 2011)

Just sharing for those who like to watch Einstein play ! Do not need to have him criticized, he is a miniature horse, dwarf or not. Hope some people enjoy this.




Enjoying his life back home.

Do not need to comment I can tell how many enjoy it, by the views.


----------



## CookieGirl (Apr 21, 2011)

Very Cute! Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## Tremor (Apr 21, 2011)

I need that goat and ball!

Connor would have a BLAST with them!


----------



## chandab (Apr 21, 2011)

Love the last shot of the goat on the ball.


----------



## 3bays (Apr 21, 2011)

Funny! The goat is great! lol None of my horses like their balls! Nice video


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 22, 2011)

LOL, I love watching the Minis play with these big balls... they are so funny. Looks like in the beginning the goat and dog wanted to help, but backed off when it got a little too exciting I guess. Cute.


----------



## barnbum (Apr 24, 2011)

Love that video! What's better than horses having fun? They picked the right toy for him! Thanks for sharing!


----------

